# My car: first time poster in this forum



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

98 200SX SE model, 74,000 miles.. put 13,000 in less than in 6 months.

I started out with the suspension.. and i think i went the right way: Motivational's standard shortened Koni struts.. with Eibach sportlines.

HS CAI.. HS Headers.. Stromung exhaust.. Hawker "racing" battery.. and NGK shit.. got a Nismo shiftknob and some fake Nismo carpets. I love my car.. oh, and i've got Axis Mag-lites on it too.. i had Konig GT-Rs before.. dropped 10lbs off each corner:


http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112DSC00167.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112Picture_025.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112Picture_024.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112Picture_019.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112Picture_018.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112Picture_016.JPG

http://www.nissanforums.com/gallery/data/500/22112Picture_015.JPG


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Thank you,

I'm going to make two final mods to this vehicle.. short shifter and UR pulley.. if my seller comes through, psulemon is taking forever...

After that, nothing, especially no cosmetic mods

I hit 110MPH the other day


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

very very clean, I love it with those axis wheels.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Sexy :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Uni said:


> I hit 110MPH the other day


Thats baby talk:thumbup: 

Save it for the track


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Holy Cow! Very nice and clean. So far, looks like nothing but the best stuff on the car. Keep it up. Why haven't you posted that before?!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha i remember that thing lol, i'm surprised it made it to the meet, lol kidding man, i like the new wheels, and is that dbhs?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Gimp said:


> Holy Cow! Very nice and clean. So far, looks like nothing but the best stuff on the car. Keep it up. Why haven't you posted that before?!


I don't know.. i appreciate your comments though.. i like your car's shit too.. but you were selling your shit.. are you upgrading to turbo or getting rid of the GA?

I don't post pics of my shit, i'm insecure :: listens to linkin park ::


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> haha i remember that thing lol, i'm surprised it made it to the meet, lol kidding man, i like the new wheels, and is that dbhs?


no, that isnt dbhs, looks like lorebeer to me, that gay middle school near his house, but the car is definitely looking good, how thick are those tires, they look mean...also nice job on the car, looks like you are an avid follower of NPM, you have most of the parts that they recomend.
p.s: where did you get your shift knob from...the place i told you about?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Uni said:


> I hit 110MPH the other day


Not unless you have a G20 ecu you didnt. GA16's are limited to 109  (at 109 my speedo says 115)


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

b14sleeper said:


> no, that isnt dbhs, looks like lorebeer to me, that gay middle school near his house, but the car is definitely looking good, how thick are those tires, they look mean...also nice job on the car, looks like you are an avid follower of NPM, you have most of the parts that they recomend.
> p.s: where did you get your shift knob from...the place i told you about?


Hey dude,

No.. i purchased it at Superior Nissan in Puente Hills.. that place had an R34 right in the middle of their showroom.. Blitz R34.. and a 4 door SKyline.. not sure of the name.

ANd yea, that was Lorbeer


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Not unless you have a G20 ecu you didnt. GA16's are limited to 109  (at 109 my speedo says 115)


Lol.. i hit like 109 then! I was in an area where there was cold cold air.. it was awesome, it ran soo smoothly.. thanks for teh correction


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Uni said:


> I don't know.. i appreciate your comments though.. i like your car's shit too.. but you were selling your shit.. are you upgrading to turbo or getting rid of the GA?
> 
> I don't post pics of my shit, i'm insecure :: listens to linkin park ::


Thought about getting rid of it for an '03 or '04 Altima, but instead getting rid of the wife's suck-the-gas-dry SUV. So, I'm actually thinking turbo.....it'll be a while though.....only gonna do it right, if I do it.

Hell, I can't get rid of mine....it's only got 69k on it now. That's less than 8,700 per year.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Uni said:


> Lol.. i hit like 109 then! I was in an area where there was cold cold air.. it was awesome, it ran soo smoothly.. thanks for teh correction


the spedo gets very innurcate when it gets up that high.

Great start on the car . Sucks your already almost already done modding it though.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> no, that isnt dbhs, looks like lorebeer to me, that gay middle school near his house, but the car is definitely looking good, how thick are those tires, they look mean...also nice job on the car, looks like you are an avid follower of NPM, you have most of the parts that they recomend.
> p.s: where did you get your shift knob from...the place i told you about?


hey sleeper, you me and uni should hang out sometime, next time i'm up in pomona/diamond bar we should meet up somewhere


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

where you at? funny thing is, i havent even had the time to hang out wit uni, and he lives ten minutes away from me. also, i am going to school next year in pomona, so that is a must, i will most likely have my suspension figured out by then, and will be looking into some performance parts, unfortuately i will be riding on the steelies for quite a while.... :loser:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

b14sleeper said:


> where you at? funny thing is, i havent even had the time to hang out wit uni, and he lives ten minutes away from me. also, i am going to school next year in pomona, so that is a must, i will most likely have my suspension figured out by then, and will be looking into some performance parts, unfortuately i will be riding on the steelies for quite a while.... :loser:


i'm in SD but i used to go to cal poly so i know the area a lil bit


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

:jawdrop: holy crap, did you repaint your car. i have the same silver, but the paint is stained to hell. how did you get the paint so clean. how low is that drop. i'm going with 2 inch drop, and i wanna use your car to give me an idea about the drop.

btw, its nice to see another silver 200sx SE, your car is simply stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

himbo said:


> :jawdrop: holy crap, did you repaint your car. i have the same silver, but the paint is stained to hell. how did you get the paint so clean. how low is that drop. i'm going with 2 inch drop, and i wanna use your car to give me an idea about the drop.
> 
> btw, its nice to see another silver 200sx SE, your car is simply stunning :thumbup:


No repaint.. i purchased this vehicle used.. i don't know the exact history, but i doubt the guy did anythign to it cosmetically. I took these pictures today.. but i washed and waxed the car just yesterday.. and it rained this morning.. but it still looked nice.

The drop is 2 inches.. Eibach Sportlines.. contrary to what a lot of people told me.. but if you put them on with Motivational's shortened Konis.. the ride is almost stock.

The car looks totally different with the drop.. you actually become proud.. and happy about your car.. once that horrid wheel gap is gone.

If you want more "control" of the wheel gap in the front.. you'd have to go with his full coilover setup.. it's pricier. It all depends what you want to do.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Uni said:


> I hit 110MPH the other day


hehe, i used to think that was impressive too (before the sr :thumbup: )

love the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those wheels are my wet dream. mike knows (i rag on him for taking them off his car all the time) how do they feel? i know when i put 3 spokes on my bike it got very spongy and unsettling. is it like that on the car? like if you hit a pot hole where there is no spoke?


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> hehe, i used to think that was impressive too (before the sr :thumbup: )
> 
> love the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those wheels are my wet dream. mike knows (i rag on him for taking them off his car all the time) how do they feel? i know when i put 3 spokes on my bike it got very spongy and unsettling. is it like that on the car? like if you hit a pot hole where there is no spoke?


110MPH is only "impressive" to me because i drive a non-turbo GA.. no comparison to a stock SR.

The car feels different.. it accelerates faster.. and there must be a difference.. becasuse the boost in MPG went up about 4MPG.

About these rims.. i periodically went on Ebay and typed "axis mag-lites".. most of the time got no results.. or found a single rim/tire for sale. But i found these.. there were only 3 bidders.. the bid number was low.. and i was determined to get them.. after shipping, i got them for about 460. The guy that sold them told me his son wanted to get rid of these and 'upgrade' his to 17''s.. on his Saturn Ion


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Uni said:


> The guy that sold them told me his son wanted to get rid of these and 'upgrade' his to 17''s.. on his Saturn Ion


GOOD! HE DIDN'T DESERVE THEM!



to himbo's post about "how did you get the paint so clean" the answer rests whithin this link.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> GOOD! HE DIDN'T DESERVE THEM!
> 
> 
> 
> to himbo's post about "how did you get the paint so clean" the answer rests whithin this link.


yeah that shit works, once i get the buggy and Z repainted i'm buying lots of that


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> i'm in SD but i used to go to cal poly so i know the area a lil bit


i am going to cal poly next school year, is it any good? uni's sister goes their.


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

*BUMP*

Check out my car


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Haden't seen this, car looks real good! Like the wheels and mods. Keep it clean man!


----------



## Uni (May 25, 2004)

wes said:


> Haden't seen this, car looks real good! Like the wheels and mods. Keep it clean man!


Thank you, Wes


----------

